

Steve Jobs in Sweden - powertower
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2qLuerYx2IA#t=97s

======
shortlived
There is some great stuff starting around 3:35

    
    
      When ever we generate a new medium, we generally tend to fall back into our old habits of our old mediums.

